# I compared Maxxis DHR2/DHF to Eddy Current on my Turbo Levo



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Review here:

https://www.matter-replicator.com/2019/10/07/emtb-tire-review-dhr2-dhf-vs-eddy-current


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Cool review and thanks! I've been wanting to try out the Eddy's as I'm having a hard time keeping air in the rear DHRII 27.5x2.8 EVO+ casing. I've gone through 3 of these tires and all 3 suffered sidewall tears. I've had to go with Double Down casing to solve that problem. My area is soft dirt and when it rains the soft dirt becomes hero dirt. Not many roots also, so the Eddy maybe the ticket for me. A plus that the Eddy has lower rolling resistance according to your test!


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

The Eddy Current rear seems good even for my area. The front was not great for me. If you have only rear tire problems then Eddy Current sounds good for you.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Tires with that kind of side knob profile absolutely suck on rocks, especially slickrock slabs. The knobs fold over and you get a really bad squirm on sidehills.


----------



## rsilvers (Aug 23, 2015)

Tried Eddy Current on wet wooden bridge and it was very slippery. I can't use these for winter tires. I am going to use Ice Spiker Pro.


----------

